# 4x4 compression rod bushings



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm getting ready to replace the lower control arm compression rod bushings on my '95 XE 4x4. I haven't taken the rods off yet, but I noticed that on the right side, one inner cup on the frame is cracked. Seems like that will chew up the new bushing. Does anyone have an opinion on the best way to fix it? I was thinking about maybe grinding off what's left of it and trying to find a fender washer or something similar to stick in its place. Ideas?

-Rob


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

they are known to do that. I've heard some using a welder to make the hole the correct size as well. but the washer idea will work.


----------

